# Team #11 - Turned up to 11



## 12-Ringer

Welcome to the 19th Annual AT Deer Contest!
Below is your team for the 2022-2023 season. These contests are designed for everyone to have fun and not take things too seriously. Let's all have a safe and successful season! Use this thread for discussion purposes, sharing trail cam pictures, etc. amongst your team members. After your team has a majority on a team name, have one member of your team post the team name in the Team Name thread. 

Remember the 4 S's = Shoot Straight, Stay Safe
Good luck everyone
Joe 


180 p&y11​ajbuckwacker11​Alaska at heart11​alrab2311​ballholler11​BowChilling11​CalCoHunter11​Cherokeearrowhead11​Dreamer11​huntergather0011​kybeau11​Liveblue2311​Lung Lung11​mlak2711​wisesteve11​


----------



## mlak27

Checking in. Best of luck to all.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Checking in too. Ready to get this party started!


----------



## kybeau

Here for the deer!


----------



## Lung Lung

Checking in from South Jersey, Tim


----------



## alrab23

Checking in from Arkansas. 50 days until archery starts.


----------



## Alaska at heart

Checking in from west Michigan. My hunting buddy has some really nice summer pattern bucks on trail cam and I have plans to be down there for opening weekend. All the best and we certainly will be in touch as things progress.

Any good ideas on a team name?


----------



## Dreamer

mlak27 said:


> Checking in. Best of luck to all.


Same here, ready to rumble. Was late getting my cameras out this year but finally got a few up. Also looking to do some serious freezer filling this year.


----------



## Liveblue23

Checking in boys, girls, and non binary bahaha. Just kidding. Name is Anthony. From southern Ohio. I've been fortunate couple 2 or 3 times to be on a winning team for this competition and hoping for another. From my experience on those teams it's all about every member contributing even if it's just does. Hope everyone has a successful and fun season ahead. I don't get to get started till first of October. Going to put out cams this week. Kind of been slacking and super busy at work. Will keep yall posted. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Hidden From Biden
Joe and the Doe gotta GO!
Let's Go Brandon
Buck Bergade

Just a few. I'll come up with more. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

A couple team name ideas, mostly 11 themed:
Antler Inflation 
Eleven has even in it- how odd
More #1s 
Turned up to 11


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

spent the day at my Ohio lease today. refreshed the mineral sites and put new batteries in the cams. Had a good 10 point come in to one of the cams literally 2 hours after i Left that spot.


----------



## 180 p&y

Checking in. 
A play on politics seems appropriate to me. Will hunt for subsidy payment


----------



## kybeau

Good suggestions on names. I'm good with whatever. 

I'm hunting Kansas and Missouri this year. Will definitely be putting down some does. Hopefully can get on a mature buck too although I will be putting a lot of my efforts for both my boys (16/14 years old).


----------



## Alaska at heart

Dreamer said:


> A couple team name ideas, mostly 11 themed:
> Antler Inflation
> Eleven has even in it- how odd
> More #1s
> Turned up to 11


I'm not up for the political stuff......too much of that junk continually on the news. Plus we just finished up with our primary elections and the hostility in TV ad and FB is awful.

I do like the last suggesion, "Turned up to 11"


----------



## BowChilling

Checking in from Georgia guys. I usually get a pretty good buck and my doe every year. Already got a couple of candidates to fill he buck spot! Hope everyone is in it to win it!


----------



## Liveblue23

Alaska at heart said:


> I'm not up for the political stuff......too much of that junk continually on the news. Plus we just finished up with our primary elections and the hostility in TV ad and FB is awful.
> 
> I do like the last suggesion, "Turned up to 11"


Yea I don't watch the fake news. Only will depress and piss you off. I like joking around with it because if I didn't I'd just be mad constantly with the state this country is in. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Went out today to a spot to check few cams that I never pulled from last season. One had a big boy on it I had last year that I quit hunting for a dream buck I was chasing that ended up getting. I hope he's still around. Moved some cams and updated the mineral. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## alrab23

I won a Tactacam Reveal CB today off the Rasied Hunting(Raised at Full Draw) Facebook page so I should have some pics to post in a week or so.


----------



## Liveblue23

alrab23 said:


> I won a Tactacam Reveal CB today off the Rasied Hunting(Raised at Full Draw) Facebook page so I should have some pics to post in a week or so.


That's awesome. I run tactacam myself. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CalCoHunter

Checking in from MO, would have been here sooner but had to watch the Cardinals sweep the Yankees this weekend  Haven't put out cameras for the past few years, but I've been hunting the same property for over 15 yrs. Looking forward to Sept 15th!


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

You guys go ahead and pick the name. I suck at that so I’m good with what ever you all decide.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

alrab23 said:


> I won a Tactacam Reveal CB today off the Rasied Hunting(Raised at Full Draw) Facebook page so I should have some pics to post in a week or so.


That’s awesome buddy! 
This is my first year with cell cams. Swore I wasn’t ever getting one the last few years. Bought 6 so far this year lol. They are very addicting!


----------



## CalCoHunter

kybeau said:


> Good suggestions on names. I'm good with whatever.
> 
> I'm hunting Kansas and Missouri this year. Will definitely be putting down some does. Hopefully can get on a mature buck too although I will be putting a lot of my efforts for both my boys (16/14 years old).


What part of MO will you be in? I'm in Central MO.


----------



## huntergather00

sorry late to party didnt know teams were picked.. Coming from Kansas! Checked one cam on Sunday got a couple nice bucks will post this evening. Set up another cam and will set more this Thursday.


----------



## huntergather00

alrab23 said:


> Checking in from Arkansas. 50 days until archery starts.


what parts i just moved from NWA to NEK


----------



## huntergather00

ill be hunting Kansas and Mo this year


----------



## ajbuckwacker

Checking in from central Indiana. Hey all.


----------



## Alaska at heart

So I am liking the suggested name "Turned up to 11".....but does anyone have another idea? 

My only inspiration right now is "The Eleven Pointers"....meh....


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Alaska at heart said:


> So I am liking the suggested name "Turned up to 11".....but does anyone have another idea?
> 
> My only inspiration right now is "The Eleven Pointers"....meh....


What ever name is picked, we should just make sure it sounds good in first place…… since that’s where we will be 😉


----------



## Dreamer

Team 11, officially in the signature....team name tbd


----------



## Liveblue23

Let's go with turned to to 11. My vote too I reckon. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Couple new views of the 9t


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

And a couple of the 10. Either will do for now unless something bigger shows up!


----------



## alrab23

I’m fine with whatever name you guys decide to use.


----------



## Alaska at heart

I just did a quick tally.....looks like 12 of 15 have checked in. Should I/we reach out or let them figure it out on their own? Joe/12ringer has alternates for folks who don't follow through.


----------



## CalCoHunter

Alaska at heart said:


> So I am liking the suggested name "Turned up to 11".....but does anyone have another idea?
> 
> My only inspiration right now is "The Eleven Pointers"....meh....


Like the Spinal Tap reference too


----------



## Alaska at heart

CalCoHunter said:


> Like the Spinal Tap reference too


I had to look up the Spinal Tap reference, but understood the general cultural concept.......turn it another notch!!!


----------



## CalCoHunter

Alaska at heart said:


> I had to look up the Spinal Tap reference, but understood the general cultural concept.......turn it another notch!!!


Just in case anyone hasn't seen it.


----------



## huntergather00

i like turn up to 11! and i would reach out, I had no clue that it was already broke out in teams, i figured id get a notification. Sometime life gets in the way they may of forgot


----------



## wisesteve

Steve from southern Illinois. I’ll be good for at least 100 points.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

I’ll put my vote in for (turned up to 11). Had no idea what that was, but now that I do….. I like it lol


----------



## Liveblue23

Yea I would reach out to the guys that haven't checked in. Help give them a chance at least to check in before alternates. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## wisesteve

Looks like just one not checked in yet. ballholler.
Turn it up to 11 works for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalCoHunter

Felt like I was bagging my head against the wall tonight checking my hunting arrows. First 2 dead on, third high and a bit right. Shot 2 more times, still the same. Ditched that arrow, screwed same head (Thunderhead) to another arrow with same result. Weighed head, ok. Switched to a Muzzy, same result. Only heads I had left were Rages, dead on With one of those. Fourth Thunderhead was dead on too. Anyway, have a quiver full of tested arrows that are ready to go.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

CalCoHunter said:


> Felt like I was bagging my head against the wall tonight checking my hunting arrows. First 2 dead on, third high and a bit right. Shot 2 more times, still the same. Ditched that arrow, screwed same head (Thunderhead) to another arrow with same result. Weighed head, ok. Switched to a Muzzy, same result. Only heads I had left were Rages, dead on With one of those. Fourth Thunderhead was dead on too. Anyway, have a quiver full of tested arrows that are ready to go.


been there buddy. Some heads just don’t want to do what they were born to do. Those get demoted to the trash can lol


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Got a couple good pics of the 10 point on the lease tonight. thought I’d share them


----------



## Dreamer

wisesteve said:


> Looks like just one not checked in yet. ballholler.
> Turn it up to 11 works for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been on a team with him before (we were back to back champs) I believe hes on only occasionally. I'd like to give him the benefit of the doubt


----------



## alrab23

Got permission on 3 new properties today, messaging landowners on Facebook. Im
Jacked about this year.


----------



## Dreamer

Also, turned up to 11 seems to have gotten the most support, any objections to making it official?


----------



## CalCoHunter

Dreamer said:


> Also, turned up to 11 seems to have gotten the most support, any objections to making it official?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Dreamer said:


> Also, turned up to 11 seems to have gotten the most support, any objections to making it official?


Send it buddy!


----------



## huntergather00

Just got done paper tuning out to the range on Saturday! Gunna scout a couple other spots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart

Liveblue23 said:


> Yea I would reach out to the guys that haven't checked in. Help give them a chance at least to check in before alternates.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I PM'ed both guys who had not signed in yet the other night. It appears one of them did, so we are down to one "missing" member. If he doesn't check in on AT regularly, he won't get my PM either......so Joe will have an alternative if he misses the cut-off date.

So is who going to make our 2022 name official with Joe?


----------



## Alaska at heart

Not sure if anyone else noticed the thread (below) where Joe asked one member of each team to reach out by 8/17 to inform of any team members who have not checked in. I would be happy to do that unless someone else wants to do it. Also, is there consensus on the team name?








#### REMINDER ####


Please select one person from each team to reach out to me via PM (Conversation) before noon EST on Wednesday 8/ 17 indicating any members who have not yet checked in. In an effort to assist with the management of this new process, I am going to ask that one member from EVERY team please check...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Liveblue23

Alaska at heart said:


> Not sure if anyone else noticed the thread (below) where Joe asked one member of each team to reach out by 8/17 to inform of any team members who have not checked in. I would be happy to do that unless someone else wants to do it. Also, is there consensus on the team name?


You are the man for the job! I think enough of us are OK with Turn It Up To 11.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart

Liveblue23 said:


> You are the man for the job! I think enough of us are OK with Turn It Up To 11.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Looks like someone already contacted Joe about our team name.....good job....thanks! I will reach out again to 180P&Y next week before the cut-off date if he doesn't check in by then.

I set a trail cam in a new spot this past Monday and was near the spot, so I checked it today about noon. 56 deer photos in 5 days.....mostly does, fawns and younger bucks......but deer are deer....points are points.


----------



## kybeau

CalCoHunter said:


> What part of MO will you be in? I'm in Central MO.


I live in Overland park Kansas, so close by


----------



## Dreamer

shot ballholler a message again, still no response. Hoping he jumps on soon


----------



## huntergather00

kybeau said:


> I live in Overland park Kansas, so close by


Awww snap I live in Lawrence KS 

I’ll be hunting KS and MO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballholler

Hopefully I’m not too late fellas.


----------



## ballholler

If I’m not too late, I’ll be hunting Ky, public and private ground. Our season opens September 3rd.


----------



## CalCoHunter

ballholler said:


> If I’m not too late, I’ll be hunting Ky, public and private ground. Our season opens September 3rd.


Would think you're checked in in time - is that all of us now?


----------



## Alaska at heart

ballholler said:


> Hopefully I’m not too late fellas.


Did you receive my PM message? 12ringer/Joe stated the 17th as the cutoff date, so you are good to go.....welcome.

Has anyone seen 180P&Y posting lately? He is the only member of the 15 that I have not noticed. Anyone know him?


----------



## CalCoHunter

Alaska at heart said:


> Did you receive my PM message? 12ringer/Joe stated the 17th as the cutoff date, so you are good to go.....welcome.
> 
> Has anyone seen 180P&Y posting lately? He is the only member of the 15 that I have not noticed. Anyone know him?


Post # 13 Alaska, he's in.


----------



## ballholler

Alaska at heart said:


> Did you receive my PM message? 12ringer/Joe stated the 17th as the cutoff date, so you are good to go.....welcome.
> 
> Has anyone seen 180P&Y posting lately? He is the only member of the 15 that I have not noticed. Anyone know him?


Yep, seen it, but it didn’t have a date in it.


----------



## Alaska at heart

CalCoHunter said:


> Post # 13 Alaska, he's in.


Thanks, man.....I apparently missed that one. Looks like everyone is in now. I will message 12ringer.


----------



## ballholler

How’s things been Dreamer? Glad to be back on the same team again.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Glad you made it ballholler! 
Just started getting pics of this buck behind my house. Thought he was pretty cool looking. He would look better added to the deer room though


----------



## CalCoHunter

Cherokeearrowhead said:


> Glad you made it ballholler!
> Just started getting pics of this buck behind my house. Thought he was pretty cool looking. He would look better added to the deer room though
> View attachment 7679528


That one is unique! Had one awhile back like that chasing a doe around me. Ran her past me 5 times and I could never get a shot at him.


----------



## CalCoHunter

Just received an email from the Dept of Conservation, got drawn for the managed hunt I applied for this year. So that's 2 additional tags this year (buck & doe tags). The area is Columbia Bottoms which is along the confluence of the MO & MS Rivers. This will be my second time there, but the last time was about 20yrs ago! It's also Dec 15-31 so it will be like a second season for me. Can't wait, there are some Monsters up there.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

CalCoHunter said:


> Just received an email from the Dept of Conservation, got drawn for the managed hunt I applied for this year. So that's 2 additional tags this year (buck & doe tags). The area is Columbia Bottoms which is along the confluence of the MO & MS Rivers. This will be my second time there, but the last time was about 20yrs ago! It's also Dec 15-31 so it will be like a second season for me. Can't wait, there are some Monsters up there.


That’s great man! Extra tags are always a good thing! Extra tags where some giants live……….. even better!


----------



## huntergather00

Just gain access to private land in KS its my bosses land. we went and walked the front half few trails and last years rubs and jumped a few. going to set cameras tomorrow after work and walk the rest. has not been hunted in 5 years freaking excited


----------



## kybeau

huntergather00 said:


> Just gain access to private land in KS its my bosses land. we went and walked the front half few trails and last years rubs and jumped a few. going to set cameras tomorrow after work and walk the rest. has not been hunted in 5 years freaking excited


Hard to top the excitement if finding new ground to hunt!


----------



## huntergather00

Welp setting couple cameras up at the new place after work and scout the back half of property 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

ballholler said:


> How’s things been Dreamer? Glad to be back on the same team again.


Doing great, let's hope we can recapture some of that winning mojo


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

huntergather00 said:


> Just gain access to private land in KS its my bosses land. we went and walked the front half few trails and last years rubs and jumped a few. going to set cameras tomorrow after work and walk the rest. has not been hunted in 5 years freaking excited


That’s awesome man. New ground to hunt is super exciting. But Being the bosses ground, dont forget to hunt ANYWHERE else on the days you call in sick lol.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Dreamer said:


> Doing great, let's hope we can recapture some of that winning mojo


Hope you guys brought that here with you!!


----------



## Alaska at heart

I moved a Bushnell cell cam on Thursday after only getting 7 pix of a doe group in a little over a week. Yesterday morning I got a couple doe pix, but this morning it blew up. 25 pix in about 45 minutes with two pretty nice bucks. They even did a little mock sparring with velet antlers in front of the cam. Also paid a visit to our small private parcel about an hour north and got a few pix of a nice up-and-comer, along with putting in two micro-plots. Hopefully we will get some rain and get those seeds germinating. Looking like '22 has some potential.


----------



## huntergather00

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntergather00

Ignore the time stamp I didn’t set it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

Some tall racks on those


----------



## Lung Lung

I confirmed on 12 Ringers latest confirmation thread that Team #11 had all members checked in and we are good to go.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Lung Lung said:


> I confirmed on 12 Ringers latest confirmation thread that Team #11 had all members checked in and we are good to go.


Thanks for doing that Lung! I was scoping out the competition this morning. Some very solid teams in there it looks like. We definitely have a shot of winning this thing though!!


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Bucks are looking good HG00. I do love me some tall and tight racks!


----------



## Alaska at heart

I'm getting some velvet bucks on my trail cams from various locations around the mitten. My hunting buddy is in the UP bear baiting for 1st season opener in a couple weeks. He is getting regular bruin pix, but also cell photos from home of a nice group of bucks. Lord willing, one of the locations will provide a good shot opportunity to help the cause....and the freezer.


----------



## Liveblue23

I'm still letting my cams soak but nothing big or mature showing up yet which isn't surprising for the farms I hunt. One is in corn this year and we all know how that goes. Hoping to top my 190 from last year with a 200 bahaha. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Liveblue23 said:


> I'm still letting my cams soak but nothing big or mature showing up yet which isn't surprising for the farms I hunt. One is in corn this year and we all know how that goes. Hoping to top my 190 from last year with a 200 bahaha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


190/200”??
I have a gut feeling that you and I see “big or mature” a little differently lol.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

At least I know where my camera corn went now lol.
Darn thing looks like John candy coming in for dinner!! 😂


----------



## Dreamer

+1 on the still letting cameras soak. I'm hoping to make the circuit labor day weekend, hopefully something that tickles my fancy. Freezer is pretty empty anyway though too, so will definately be looking to fill my doe quota for the team


----------



## wisesteve

I haven’t set cell cams out yet. Maybe this weekend. Usually have same travel and feeding patterns yearly. No real massive deer here. I’m not a real trophy hunter but won’t pass up a mature buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisesteve

Some from last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

wisesteve said:


> Some from last year
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

finished a few late night practice rounds. Feeling really good about my shot right now. 3 weeks until the season opens


----------



## Liveblue23

Cherokeearrowhead said:


> 190/200”??
> I have a gut feeling that you and I see “big or mature” a little differently lol.


Here in Southern Ohio i consider a mature buck to be 4+. That's what I usually try and go for. It's tough because my county especially is known for big bucks so we have tons of NR that come here to hunt. I killed a buck that went almost 190 last season that's why I was joking about a 200. Realistically I'm looking for a 150in 4+ again lol.


Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Liveblue23 said:


> Here in Southern Ohio i consider a mature buck to be 4+. That's what I usually try and go for. It's tough because my county especially is known for big bucks so we have tons of NR that come here to hunt. I killed a buck that went almost 190 last season that's why I was joking about a 200. Realistically I'm looking for a 150in 4+ again lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Thats an amazing buck man!! I was just being sarcastic earlier too with the 200 Lol. Although that would be mind blowing to shoot a 190 then a 200 the next year 🤯

I hunt 3 different states and my standards are very different for each. On my Ohio lease I look for 4+ and 135”, Maryland I’m 3+ 120” or any sika deer, PA is 3+ and 100” min. Character bucks need not apply to the size restrictions I put on myself. 

Ironically my biggest Ohio buck is 146 and my biggest MD buck is 176. Go figure!

What county of OH are you in? My new lease this year is 150 acres in Muskingum county. Have had leases in Belmont, guernsey and Columbiana in the past.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Dreamer said:


> finished a few late night practice rounds. Feeling really good about my shot right now. 3 weeks until the season opens


 Tomorrow is broadhead day for me. 2 weeks til our opener. have both bows shooting bare shafts to 40 yds so I’m not expecting too much trouble with the fixed blades.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Damn wisesteve, some of those bucks are looking mighty fine to me!!


----------



## Liveblue23

Cherokeearrowhead said:


> Thats an amazing buck man!! I was just being sarcastic earlier too with the 200 Lol. Although that would be mind blowing to shoot a 190 then a 200 the next year [emoji2962]
> 
> I hunt 3 different states and my standards are very different for each. On my Ohio lease I look for 4+ and 135”, Maryland I’m 3+ 120” or any sika deer, PA is 3+ and 100” min. Character bucks need not apply to the size restrictions I put on myself.
> 
> Ironically my biggest Ohio buck is 146 and my biggest MD buck is 176. Go figure!
> 
> What county of OH are you in? My new lease this year is 150 acres in Muskingum county. Have had leases in Belmont, guernsey and Columbiana in the past.


I hunt Adams Co. Primarily two different farms both of which are permission and not mine.


Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Liveblue23 said:


> I hunt Adams Co. Primarily two different farms both of which are permission and not mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I’ve never hunted that far south in the state. Started in Wayne national forest about 18 years ago, then hunted salt fork and Egypt valley for a few years before starting to lease property.
Hope your permission slips hold out for the rest of your hunting years. Unfortunately, money seems to take that away when you least expect it. That’s why I hunt almost all public in MD now. Deep pockets lease these properties for crazy money! If there is still land to hunt off permission around here, or even a reasonable lease, I certainly can’t find it!


----------



## Alaska at heart

I was going to post a photo of a buck I've been getting on my cell cam, but after seeing wisesteve's pix....not so much.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Alaska at heart said:


> I was going to post a photo of a buck I've been getting on my cell cam, but after seeing wisesteve's pix....not so much.


Post away buddy! I do not discriminate, as I like to see all size racks 😉


----------



## wisesteve

I get pics of them and see them afield but can’t seal the deal on any bigguns.
With th exception of my “06 buck. 160 and some change. Overlapping mains are really coy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntergather00

Found couple more spots this past weekend, have the cameras soaking, may check this weekend one last time. Two more weeks


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

I checked out a small piece my aunt owns on Saturday. It’s only 5 acres but it has some damn good deer sign on it. 3 acres of it is really thick bedding and the rest has a couple oaks. Talked to the adjacent neighbor and he is more than fine if I shoot one and runs to his side. Told me to let him know if I do and he will bring out the tractor so I don’t have to drag it lol. He recently put in a food plot right up against my aunts and just likes taking pictures of deer. She used to let her brother hunt it but he hasnt been there for the last 3 years and has recently moved away so she asked If I wanted it. Ummmmmm, sure I do lol.

Should be an awesome little honey hole. I took a trail cam and an old stand/sticks with me in case I found a good place to put it. Found a great spot on the edge of the thick that I can access from the road and has very heavy trails leading to the food plot. i put the stand and the cam up 50 yds from the blacktop lol. If you zoom in you can see the road from the stand. May be out of my norm, but it’s gonna work!


----------



## Alaska at heart




----------



## 180 p&y

If you need to cut a monkey in half for cheap


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Cant say I’ve ever woken up and thought to myself, damn how am I ever going to cut a monkey in half?!?
But if I ever do, I now know the answer lol.

did you shoot that 180?


----------



## Dreamer

180 p&y said:


> If you need to cut a monkey in half for cheap





Cherokeearrowhead said:


> Cant say I’ve ever woken up and thought to myself, damn how am I ever going to cut a monkey in half?!?
> But if I ever do, I now know the answer lol.
> 
> did you shoot that 180?


At first I was like why the heck did you post that. But the other half of me is wants to know the story behind it


----------



## 180 p&y

I was on south africa hunting the past two weeks and yes I shot that monkey. They are a nuisance to the farmers there and I like to shoot stuff so . . . . .

I saw the Lusk guy do a review on those broadheads and though I'd try one out. I can't figure out how that even happened but I saw it with my own eyes. The guys I was with killed warthog, baboon and impala with them with similar results. Just making conversation was all


----------



## CalCoHunter

Got chills this morning, walked out the door for work at 5:15 and was greeted by chilly 60 degree morning! Just hope it's like that in 2 weeks!


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

180 p&y said:


> I was on south africa hunting the past two weeks and yes I shot that monkey. They are a nuisance to the farmers there and I like to shoot stuff so . . . . .
> 
> I saw the Lusk guy do a review on those broadheads and though I'd try one out. I can't figure out how that even happened but I saw it with my own eyes. The guys I was with killed warthog, baboon and impala with them with similar results. Just making conversation was all


That sounds like a great time! It’s certainly one hell of a hole in that thing!


----------



## Dreamer

CalCoHunter said:


> Got chills this morning, walked out the door for work at 5:15 and was greeted by chilly 60 degree morning! Just hope it's like that in 2 weeks!


Been in the 50s overnight a few nights this week. Supposed to get back up to 80 this weekend though (gross)


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

just breathing a little life into the thread. We can’t be at the very bottom of the page!


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

This was the outside temp reading in my work truck yesterday morning. Felt like a good morning to be in a tree!!


----------



## huntergather00

Last day to scout and check cams! Let’s goooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballholler

Our season opened yesterday, I didn’t get a chance to go, but I’m out now.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Good luck Ballholler. Break that ice for the team! 
Friday is our opener here. ill be out on the edge of the marsh all day Friday and Saturday looking to fill a tag!


----------



## ballholler

Unfortunately nothing to report tonight. Hopefully the rain forecast changes for tomorrow so I can get out.


----------



## huntergather00

One week away! opening week vacation! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsman3

Hunted Saturday and Sunday, saw a few does but no shots. hopefully I can get it done before work some morning


----------



## Liveblue23

My cams are still out but not getting much on my cell cams. I think I need to move them before I go on vacation next week. I just got one back in from repair so I may try and get out this week and put it in a spot. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

We are on the board Gents! 
just shot a sika deer. Good shot and heard it crash about 100 yds behind me.


----------



## Alaska at heart

I put in three "micro plots" on our small property about an hour to the north from home over the past month. Steel rake to manually get out most of the weeds, bag of seed on the freshly disturbed soil, then walk over it to compress for a bit of depth. I have a Spartan cell over one and a Reveal gen 1 over the other.....the newest one is pretty new and has not come in yet. Been getting regular pix of doe and fawn groups, turkeys, plus a bobcat late Wednesday afternoon. My general approach to bowhunting is being where the gals are and the bucks will show up as the pre-rut starts ramping up their hormomes. I have two nice bucks and a few smaller ones on various SD cams around the property. If you are not getting regular pix for the cost of cell plans, by all means move them.


----------



## Alaska at heart

Cherokeearrowhead said:


> We are on the board Gents!
> just shot a sika deer. Good shot and heard it crash about 100 yds behind me.


Congrats! In for pix.....hope it turns out as simple of a recovery as you anticipate.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

It was an easy one Alaska! He was right where I heard him last. Going to stay on the sika deer for the rest of this weekend then switch over to more whitetail areas next week.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Pics


----------



## huntergather00

Cold front moved in, it’s opening morning! Wish me luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisesteve

Just checked my trail cams. Got these two right across from my home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisesteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

Season opens here for me Saturday. Glad to see we already have meat on the ground!


----------



## CalCoHunter

wisesteve said:


> Just checked my trail cams. Got these two right across from my home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one on the left  Did some work at the property last weekend, mowed some trails and made some travel corridors (a lot of prairie grasses) and trimmed a couple shooting lanes on a new rut stand. Will be headed up Thurs after work for the season opener. Looks like I'll be sitting on a water hole with the temps expected.


----------



## Alaska at heart

You have some slammers there, Wisesteve! I hope you get a poke at one of them.....for yourself and for Team 11.

I moved three cams yesterday morning and started getting cell pix last night. Mostly doe groups moving through from timber cover to a nearby alfalfa field. But where the gals are now, the bucks will be coming in the next month or so.


----------



## Liveblue23

Glad to see yall having some luck. I'm currently on vacation at OBX but plan to pull cams when I get back and see if I can get on a good one for season opener. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Anyone making it out this weekend?


----------



## Alaska at heart

Our fall turkey season opened yesterday, but I haven't had opportunity to get out yet. However that won't help in the deer contest. I took a real nice longbeard in May, but there wasn't enough interest to run a turkey contest as in years previous....too bad. We are still two weeks out for whitetail opener. I'm quite ready.....


----------



## Dreamer

Cherokeearrowhead said:


> Anyone making it out this weekend?


It's supposed to be really warm here this weekend, but it's my only chance to get out for a few weeks so I will likely be in a tree


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

I’ll be out tomorrow afternoon. First flat top that doesn’t have fawns in tow fair game. Going to try to fill a couple doe tags before the bucks get moving.


----------



## CalCoHunter

Went out in the am yesterday and today, nothing but birds and squirrels. Was still 80 or above at 5pm both days so skipped evening hunts. Tomorrow looked even worse so came home early.


----------



## Dreamer

yeah temps will be low to mid 70s here, but a stormfront is moving through later tonight so I'm expecting good movement


----------



## Dreamer

Well that forecast was way off...that being said, no joy tonight. Got good news that my dad connected on a doe though. Dry doe, no fawns, dressed out at 125


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Congrats to your old man dreamer!
Passed 2 different doe yesterday, both had fawns with them. Just not something I can do if I know the fawns are with them. Had a bad experience many years ago killing a doe and her fawns wouldn’t leave and just kept doing that little fawn bleat, circling her trying to get her to stand up. Cured me from ever doing that again.


----------



## huntergather00

went out few days last week, it was super hot. Seen few doe and passed one up. Had a rub pop up under my tree figured getting that velvet off and see about three scrapes. I taking friday off this week gunna go thursday afternoon, and friday and sunday


----------



## Alaska at heart

Whitetail opener is still 11 days off for the mitten. Fall turkey opened last week and I was planning on heading out yesterday.....thunderstorms on and off all day. Not fond of sitting in a popup with vivid lightening. Hopefully tomorrow for some turkey action.....but that doesn't "count" for this contest.


----------



## huntergather00

so its been 99-100 this week welp tonight cold front comes in high tomorrow is 66 with rain so i took tomorrow off and gunna be in stand.


----------



## kybeau

Finally feels like hunting season here in Kansas! Have only been out once with my youngest opening day of youth. Will try to get out Friday.


----------



## Liveblue23

Hey boys I hope all is well. Season comes in tomorrow here in Ohio but l just be out moving cams to try and get on a mature buck. Usually hold off on does for now but I'll def at least get us those points. Keep at it and don't forget to enter your deer if you get one!


Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau

Got one on the ground last night but unfortunately won't be able to count it for the contest. I jacked my back up a few weeks ago and have not been able to practice with my bow much and I didn't want to risk hurting it again so I took the crossbow I bought for the kids to use when they were younger. 

When I got to the place to hunt, I also realized I FORGOT my boots!!! 1st hunt of the season jitters I guess lol. 










Well turned out to be a GREAT evening with lots of action late, and this guy gave me an 8 yard shot. I so wish I would have taken the bow, but at the same time, I never taken one with a crossbow so that was kinda cool. Watched him fall within 60. Got my hear pumping for sure

PS, after dragging him 550 yards, I have confirmed my back is good so back to the bow lol.


----------



## Bisch

Awesome buck!!!!

Congrats!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Just chalked us up another 50 points! 
shot a doe about 30 min ago. 

why can’t you count the buck kybeau? I think crossbows are allowed for the contest.


----------



## kybeau

Well apparently I didn't know u could use a crossbow for the contest so I didn't bother to take a picture with it.. oh well, guess I just gotta kill another


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Pic of tonights doe


----------



## Dreamer

kybeau said:


> Well apparently I didn't know u could use a crossbow for the contest so I didn't bother to take a picture with it.. oh well, guess I just gotta kill another


Congrats on the awesome buck, shame you couldn't get a picture with your bow in it, that is a nice one!


----------



## CalCoHunter

Things were alot better this weekend, except Sat afternoon was still in the 80's. Saw deer every sit but one. Only buck was a big bodied 6 point though. Had a big red fox come trotting through right past my tree Sat morning, first one I've seen in years.


----------



## Alaska at heart

Congrats to the folks notching tags already. We are at 5 days and counting to the MI whitetail opener. My buddy has a lot of summer and fall trail cam pix that are keeping me amped up for this coming Saturday morning. Be sure to take a photo as in post #152, with your bow as part of the deer submission process....that is a mandatory requirement to be included in the contest. All the best.....and be safe.


----------



## wisesteve

Starting to feel like fall here. Some Maples starting to turn.








Young 8.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart

24 hours from now I will hopefully be in the woods enjoying opening morning. Lots of practice and planning go into a season and it surely distills down to more than just anlters.......but antlers are ok too.


----------



## wisesteve

Can’t get out today. Hopefully tomorrow. Be nice to see this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalCoHunter

Well, it appears I’ve got a 6 pt and a fox patterned so far this year. Been seeing them both every weekend.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Wasn’t out this weekend (family weekend) but will be hitting it hard the next 2 weeks.


----------



## huntergather00

looking forward to these lower temps, been sick so haven't been out good luck to yall who are going


----------



## Liveblue23

I went and checked some cams yesterday and got pics of a pretty good buck but it was earlier this month. Hoping I can get back on him since he's the only mature buck I've had pics of. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart

Anyone punched a tag yet? I got a doe this past Tuesday evening, but have not "registered" it yet as I am waiting on a buck.


----------



## Dreamer

Alaska at heart said:


> Anyone punched a tag yet? I got a doe this past Tuesday evening, but have not "registered" it yet as I am waiting on a buck.


unless the rules have changed you can post Doe #2 then swap it for a buck when you get one


----------



## Dreamer

huntergather00 said:


> looking forward to these lower temps, been sick so haven't been out good luck to yall who are going


you too? I got hammered by some bug. Two weeks and I'm finally feeling better. Sicker than when I had the 'vid


----------



## huntergather00

Dreamer said:


> you too? I got hammered by some bug. Two weeks and I'm finally feeling better. Sicker than when I had the 'vid


yea, came out of no where. I am good now going tonight and tomorrow. Went from 80s yesterday to 50s today


----------



## huntergather00

I’m up and sippin on coffee! Headed out this cool morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

I’m up too . Passed on 4 doe last night 
Both my 50 point columns are filled out on the score sheet so now I’m looking to replace one of them with some antlers.


----------



## wisesteve

First night out this year.
Let me explain. I’ve been married for 41 years to the most loving, kind , respected, sexy woman ever. Been together 45 years. She is definitely my better halve. I think I out punted my coverage and everyone reminds of it. Well, she fell asleep in death 7/2/22 at 0530. Complications from an infection in her blood that caused all her manmade pieces become infected with no way to fight it off. We were waiting on a very tricky surgery that the University of Chicago was willing to try. Unfortunately an aneurysm burst on her aorta and she went to sleep. At home with my kids and grandchildren asleep in the house. I miss her deeply. The passing of time doesn’t make it any better. My faith in the resurrection of the dead (Acts 24:15) right here on this beautiful planet (Psalm 37:10,11). What a wonderful hope to look forward to.
I tell you this because, at first I though I was going to let y’all down. Depression had me locked up. Then I was reminded just how much Cynthia loved cooking my her venison chili and her special way of cooking venison steaks that were better than any ribeye. 
So here I am. Sitting in a tree with my trusty Ravin.
I’m a meat hunter so doe’s don’t stand a chance. I have a few nice bucks I would thump also.
Be safe and take nothing for granted. We are not promised a tomorrow. Be blessed.
Oh yeah. This is my harvesting machine and some bucks worth getting fired up over.


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbuckwacker

I'm so sorry for your loss Steve. I'm in a similar situation, lost my dad a few weeks before you lost your wife, on June 15. Me and my dad were very close, and losing him has been a real struggle to deal with. I just haven't had the motivation to get after deer this year. 

I did make it out for the first time this morning, but I wasn't even hunting: took my daughter on her first ever hunt. We got skunked and she lost interest early, but it was a special day for me.

May the good Lord be your comfort in this difficult time Steve.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Damn Steve and Ajbuck, very sorry for both of your losses. That’s got to be tough. Just keep grinding doing the things you always loved to do and it will get better.


----------



## CalCoHunter

Had 2 does come in right under the stand this morning, was going to stick one as soon as they walked by. Then this basket 8 point came flying in chasing them back and forth. Of course he parked his butt inside 10 yds broadside but couldn’t get a shot at the doe. All the other young bucks I saw this weekend were traveling in groups with does but this guy was on the hunt. The young 10 point I saw yesterday morning was with 5 or 6 does And saw a 4 point traveling with 3 does earlier.


----------



## Liveblue23

I went out for first sit on Sunday evening and seen a doe. Finally got a good buck on cam so going to focus on getting on that deer. Keep after them boys. Looks like some are after some nice bucks. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Lol don't be alarmed boys but we are in last place haha. Make sure doe or buck you enter your deer! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## wisesteve

Well this is just great. I’m in the hospital with probable heart attack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

wisesteve said:


> Well this is just great. I’m in the hospital with probable heart attack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh ****! hang in there bud, thoughts and prayers sent your way


----------



## CalCoHunter

wisesteve said:


> Well this is just great. I’m in the hospital with probable heart attack.
> 
> Hoping for the best🙏


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

wisesteve said:


> Well this is just great. I’m in the hospital with probable heart attack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn buddy!. That has to be a scary feeling. Keep fighting the good fight and hang in there. Keep us posted on how your doing!


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Liveblue23 said:


> Lol don't be alarmed boys but we are in last place haha. Make sure doe or buck you enter your deer!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


That’s no good! I‘ll be out fri/sat/sun trying upgrade one of my 50 pointers


----------



## Dreamer

lol, at this rate we need a 50 pointer (buck)... although honestly I haven't even had a doe in range this year. Slowest year hunting in a long time


----------



## Alaska at heart

wisesteve said:


> First night out this year.
> Let me explain. I’ve been married for 41 years to the most loving, kind , respected, sexy woman ever. Been together 45 years. She is definitely my better halve. I think I out punted my coverage and everyone reminds of it. Well, she fell asleep in death 7/2/22 at 0530. Complications from an infection in her blood that caused all her manmade pieces become infected with no way to fight it off. We were waiting on a very tricky surgery that the University of Chicago was willing to try. Unfortunately an aneurysm burst on her aorta and she went to sleep. At home with my kids and grandchildren asleep in the house. I miss her deeply. The passing of time doesn’t make it any better. My faith in the resurrection of the dead (Acts 24:15) right here on this beautiful planet (Psalm 37:10,11). What a wonderful hope to look forward to.
> I tell you this because, at first I though I was going to let y’all down. Depression had me locked up. Then I was reminded just how much Cynthia loved cooking my her venison chili and her special way of cooking venison steaks that were better than any ribeye.
> So here I am. Sitting in a tree with my trusty Ravin.
> I’m a meat hunter so doe’s don’t stand a chance. I have a few nice bucks I would thump also.
> Be safe and take nothing for granted. We are not promised a tomorrow. Be blessed.
> Oh yeah. This is my harvesting machine and some bucks worth getting fired up over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So very sorry to hear of your loss, Steve. I share your trust in the Lord and the hope of His resurrection of the faithful. A year ago I lost my favorite sister and have seen what the loss of his bride has done to my brother-in-law. Prayers for comfort and some joy from time in the woods as you work through the mourning process. I saw my strong and deeply faithful father struggle after my mom passed, so I have an inkling of what you are facing on a daily basis. Stay strong in the Lord and lean on those around you like your family and church family. God bless


----------



## Alaska at heart

FYI.......I registered the doe I took a week ago so Team 11 has 50 more points.


----------



## huntergather00

so as of today im serious and moving into my honey holes as pre rut approaches. I took off Monday this week so three solid days of hunting. i MAY take a doe but it will just be heat of moment choice if i do


----------



## ballholler

Sorry to hear about your losses guys.

sorry for being absent, I work on an 18,000 acre grain farm and it’s been wide open with no rain. So I haven’t had any stand time until today. So far I have been blanked all day. Hopefully something will happen this evening.


----------



## CalCoHunter

Saturday started off with a bobcat, then 3 toms appeared. Did a little clucking to get their attention and caught a couple flashes of white to my right. Five does coming up the hill, great! Then this little forky came running in and scattered them ALL around me. Eyes everywhere and couldn't move. They all eventually filtered out and of course only the little buck offered a shot. This weekend is booked up with other events, but it's going to be in the upper 70's anyway. After that, I start burning vacation days and "cough, cough" sick days


----------



## Liveblue23

I went out this weekend to pull cards and move cams. Had some nice going deer on cam but nothing mature. The big 8pt I was after hasn't shown up on cam in over a week so not sure about him. Just gonna keep after it. EHD is driving through southern Ohio where I hunt. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntergather00

I went Saturday morning and Monday morning. Seen two of my shooters almost closed the deal, he went left when i needed him to go right, 40 yards away. between the two mornings seen 13 deer and have video of two buck sparring at 20 yards dont know how to upload the video


----------



## Liveblue23

huntergather00 said:


> I went Saturday morning and Monday morning. Seen two of my shooters almost closed the deal, he went left when i needed him to go right, 40 yards away. between the two mornings seen 13 deer and have video of two buck sparring at 20 yards dont know how to upload the video


That's awesome. Hope one slips up on you. What state you hunt? 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntergather00

Liveblue23 said:


> That's awesome. Hope one slips up on you. What state you hunt?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


North East KS


----------



## CalCoHunter

Had does coming right in Sat am until a dink scattered them all around me to a point I couldn't get drawn back. Did see something for the first time though. Had 2 does passing at about 70yds stand up on their hind legs and kick at each other a couple times before they moved on.


----------



## alrab23

Killed this 8 point yesterday afternoon, haven't had a chance to score him yet but I would guess 115ish...I will post to the score thread when I get a chance to score it.


----------



## Liveblue23

alrab23 said:


> Killed this 8 point yesterday afternoon, haven't had a chance to score him yet but I would guess 115ish...I will post to the score thread when I get a chance to score it.
> View attachment 7722029


Congrats on the buck! Awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart

Hey team 11.....how are we collectively doing? I just checked in and we were at the bottom of the list in terms of activity. I hope that means most are out hunting. We got rain this afternoon that is last through tomorrow, or I would be back out. Saw five antlerless this morning and heard a grunt behind me. Found a nice rub line doing a bit of still hunting and then got another picture of a nice buck up on our property. Hoping to get up there later this week. Please check in and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## CalCoHunter

Last day of work this week and I'm off for the next 6 days, or maybe more if needed. Was seeing alot of does the past couple weekends so hoping the big boys are moving. Good luck to all!


----------



## huntergather00

Alaska at heart said:


> Hey team 11.....how are we collectively doing? I just checked in and we were at the bottom of the list in terms of activity. I hope that means most are out hunting. We got rain this afternoon that is last through tomorrow, or I would be back out. Saw five antlerless this morning and heard a grunt behind me. Found a nice rub line doing a bit of still hunting and then got another picture of a nice buck up on our property. Hoping to get up there later this week. Please check in and let us know how you are doing.


Its been warm and windy here in Kansas, cold front came in so ill be out Thursday Evening to Sunday morning. Then i have second week in NOV off. Had couple run ins with couple my target bucks just didnt align perfect for a shot. I am very optimistic about this coming weekend


----------



## 180 p&y

Hey guys I killed my buck last night. I'll get him entered soon


----------



## CalCoHunter

180 p&y said:


> Hey guys I killed my buck last night. I'll get him entered soon


Way to go!


----------



## Liveblue23

Damn what a buck. That thing looks huge!

Here in Southern Ohio it's been warm and windy. Been bit discouraged since I haven't got on any mature bucks let alone of size. I just keep moving cams and trying to get on something. I'll kill us 2 does regardless. Keep at it boys. Let's move up the leader board! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y

Entered my buck. He's 183 4/8 gross


----------



## wisesteve

180 p&y said:


> Hey guys I killed my buck last night. I'll get him entered soon


Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisesteve

Hey y’all. Wasn’t a heart attack after all. Been dealing with a-fib for nearly a decade. It was the 220 beats a minute that caused my chest pain and shortness of breath. Trying out a new med. seems to be working. If not the next step is ablation treatment.
Any way I’ve only been out twice. Seeing deer shot just hasn’t been there yet. Bucks are starring to move and the temps are favorable. I plan on getting after it pretty hard through November.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y

A short video I made tracking my buck


----------



## Liveblue23

180 p&y said:


> A short video I made tracking my buck


That's just awesome. Kansas has always been one of those states I want to hunt some day. That deer is just big from rack to body. Did you put a tape and and enter him yet? 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntergather00

Liveblue23 said:


> That's just awesome. Kansas has always been one of those states I want to hunt some day. That deer is just big from rack to body. Did you put a tape and and enter him yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Yea think he did already! Yup love Kansas I moved back this spring! Garnett KS area seen doe last night going this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y

Liveblue23 said:


> That's just awesome. Kansas has always been one of those states I want to hunt some day. That deer is just big from rack to body. Did you put a tape and and enter him yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Yes I got him entered. Ended up 183 4/8 gross. Kansas used to be really good. You can still find a good buck but numbers are really hurting in the areas I hunt. In 7 sits I saw saw 10 different deer. 15 yrs ago I'd see 10 deer most times I hunted on a single sit. I don't shoot does any more so unless I get to go to Nebraska or Oklahoma I won't put up any more points. Hopefully you all will find success and we'll finish we'll in this deal. 💪


----------



## CalCoHunter

It’s picking up, had 4 bucks cruise through this morning. Three younger bucks and one that probably would have gotten an arrow if he was 20yds closer. Grunted at him as he walked off but no luck.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Haven’t been out much here the last week. Have some family stuff this weekend to tend to, but starting end of next week, I’m off for 10 days straight and plan to fill a few tags.


----------



## Dreamer

awesome bucks guys!


----------



## Dreamer

CalCoHunter said:


> It’s picking up, had 4 bucks cruise through this morning. Three younger bucks and one that probably would have gotten an arrow if he was 20yds closer. Grunted at him as he walked off but no luck.


I agree it's picking up. Haven't much on cameras at all this year up to this point. Now finally catching some bucks moving


----------



## ballholler

Nice bucks fellas.
I got out yesterday for an all day sit, seen one decent buck but out of range for a shot, and one spike. Rain today, and I have a funeral to attend tomorrow.


----------



## Liveblue23

I went out yesterday and got skunked. Went to a different farm today to check cams and found a dead head. We been having huge problem in Southern Ohio with ehd and a lot of guys that hunt around me been sending pics of dead bucks for past couple months. I honestly don't have 1 mature buck on cam atm so I'm going to just keep at it and hope a mystery buck shows up. Plan to kill couple does at least.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntergather00

seen few bucks being fisky this week end see alot of deer about 20 from Friday to Sunday. Had a big bodied deer walk by stand before daylight and another buck i assume rubbing as tree behind me as well before light. I have next week off so should be prime time


----------



## wisesteve

I have had three shooter bucks with fringes of range but haven’t sealed the deal yet. Starting to get after it heavy, now through end of month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisesteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntergather00

3 more days tell im off for a full week hitting that KS rut. around Wed next week cooler weather and im pumped just now where to go lol


----------



## CalCoHunter

Thought I had a target buck in sight yesterday morning, saw one headed to a big oak up the ridge from me. Grunted and down he came. Walked by @ 10yds but wasn't him. Ended up being a nice 8pt but not one I was after. Other than that, not much happening the last couple days. Does have disappeared completely, except on the highway roadsides as roadkill. They were like mile markers coming home yesterday. Two days of work then back at it though.


----------



## huntergather00

the targets this next week full week off


----------



## huntergather00

getting to be that time


----------



## Liveblue23

huntergather00 said:


> View attachment 7730817
> View attachment 7730818
> 
> 
> 
> the targets this next week full week off


Dang those are some goodens! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Had these two new bucks show up but not sure if I'd shoot em or not. Would have to see them.






























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y

wisesteve said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that last buck (the dagger point right side) dead now? Pretty sure I saw it on Facebook somewhere yesterday


----------



## huntergather00

welp at 1600 today starts my vacation, ready to hit the woods hard all day sits!


----------



## CalCoHunter

Doing an all-day sit today. Started off with a yote at sunrise, then a spike and a 7 point between 9 and 10. Hopefully the pm is better. Sitting on an oak flat that’s great for chasing in the evening.


----------



## wisesteve

180 p&y said:


> Is that last buck (the dagger point right side) dead now? Pretty sure I saw it on Facebook somewhere yesterday


I saw him a week ago. Haven’t been back to that area since. Plenty of hunters around. So it’s possible he’s dead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisesteve

Dropped 50 points tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

didn't know ax kills counted,  j/k nice doe!


----------



## Dreamer

Buck down! Heck of a story inbound. Not a giant by any means but should be around 100 points for the team


----------



## Liveblue23

Awesome job! Can't wait to hear the story.

I'm still hunting boys but not on any mature bucks yet. Gonna keep grinding though. This weekend in Ohio is looking money. I'll be out all of the long weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## wisesteve

Dreamer said:


> didn't know ax kills counted,  j/k nice doe!


Yeah. I cut you the neck to access the esophagus. Great little finger hold to pull innards to outards. The actual impact point was perfect. 18 yard shot that severed aorta from heart. She went 20 yards and expired in plain view. Had 5 others does and a dink 4 pointer checking out what happened to their sister. I was loaded and ready but no shot. Great night. My Ravin with Burris Oracle is a killing machine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisesteve

Dreamer said:


> Buck down! Heck of a story inbound. Not a giant by any means but should be around 100 points for the team


Nice buck dreamer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart

Another doe to the tally.....past few seasons I couldn't buy a doe and this year that is pretty much all I have encountered. Hopefully that changes in the next few days as our firearms season opens on the 15th. First time using my Rambo ebike cart but I pulled it by hand as the bike was at home. Worked great....excellent investment for me.


----------



## huntergather00

Seen big six last night, this cold front should be good! Going this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Nice doe! Rain all day here in Southern Ohio. Gonna go check some cams and maybe creep around a bit. Will be out in the morning with this cold front. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

Well, not quite 100" but 89 1/8 for the team. Sorry I didn't get to post the story earlier I was sick the last couple of days.
I got out to the area I was hunting, which is a finger of woods with a (normally) small creek running through it. My wife's uncle own two 40s deep of standing corn off the road, and the finger of woods is basically the divider between the start of the neighbors 40s. As I'm walking out I lay down a doe in estrus drag, and hang my drag in my "stop and shoot" lane. I get up in the stand and before I can even haul my bow up, I hear crunching behind me far too deliberate to be a squirrel. I take ages to hoist my bow up, only two spy a hen turkey picking through the leaves. A short time later I see what looked like a doe enter the outside rows of the standing corn from the woods about 60ish yards in front of me. I couldn't see antlers and even though it was prime time rut action, tags don't taste good, so I'm fixing to arrow me a doe. Only that this doe then began licking a tree and scraping right where it exited the woods into the corn. As it worked the field edge closer to my stand I saw the short spikes. It ended up working its way towards me, but came back into the woods in the thick parts past the end of my shooting lane. I figured he would circle back downwind of my lure, but instead he rustled a bedded down doe out of the waist high grass near the creek and chased her into the corn. Kinda felt bad for the doe, because the youngin was 100% convinced she was good to go based on his nose, but she was having none of it. At this point I was hoping the spike would eventually chase the doe back towards me and I would get a shot on her. She disappeared into the standing corn though. Figuring I had nothing to lose I figured I'd give a few grunts on my call, figuring at the very least I'd distract the spike enough to allow the doe to slink past back into the woods. My few grunts had no affect on the pair however.

As it turns out, grunting was a very good choice though. The two deer I had been watching were off to my left. All of a sudden off to my right a hear a series of faint grunts. The field off to my right is the neighbors property, so I was wondering if someone was hunting over there and we were going to start a game of battle-grunts. But a peer over that way into the field (which is corn with the outside 30 rows or so cut) and see a rack coming out of the standing corn! He was coming my way at a fast trot and grunting every other step. I mean, fish on, 100% committed, coming in. He makes a bee-line toward where I hung the lure. As he entered the finger of woods I'm sitting in I was a little worried because we had gotten a ton of rain the prior weekend, and the creek was more of a river, leaving him only a few shallow crossing spots, one 100 yards up from my stand and another behind me...

_He did not care_. I've never seen this before, but the horny bast**d dove right in, swam the dang creek, and kept coming. Just did not care. He gets to my side the of the creek walking down the main trail the stand is set for at 15 yards. I have a leaning cedar as a screen to draw back before my shooting lane. I was able to draw back, and after a slight pause, he stepped out and it was game over. Hit him more forward and into the shoulder then I would have liked but he dropped right there and that was that. He isn't the biggest deer I've shot or the biggest one on the property, but having reeled him in from the neighbors 40 and getting him to swim over to me, it still makes for one of the coolest hunts. Plus there's meat in the freezer now! Best part is I had a trailcam set right about where I shot, so it will be interesting to see if it caught the action shot.

Edit to Add: Trail camera didn't catch the shot, but just moments before and after:


----------



## ajbuckwacker

Congrats to all who've connected, there have been some good bucks killed. I've not been able to hunt much at all myself as I've spent most sits with my hunting rookie daughter. In retrospect, I probably should have sat this contest out. I thought I would have gotten some of my own time in the tree but that hasn't happened. It's also been a tough year with regard to deer sightings, far and few between. Anywho, I was able to get out a bit this evening to hunt myself as my daughter decided she was too tired to go. No deer seen, but a beautiful evening to enjoy some solitude.


----------



## wisesteve

Dropped a. Decent buck. 130 
heavy body.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Glad to see a lot of the team getting it done! I'm still going strong. Young gun weekend this weekend but I'll be out with the bow. Next week during Thanksgiving break I'll be out hitting it hard. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntergather00

back at it this weekend for a week have to work Monday but have Tuesday-Friday off


----------



## Dreamer

best of luck to everyone still stick and stringing it. Opening of firestick season this weekend. Taking my son out for the first time, pretty excited about it


----------



## huntergather00

in NEK seen 3 does on way to home from work yesterday and every single one had a buck with them. Ill be back at it saturday through friday next week


----------



## CalCoHunter

Probably sitting it out until mid-Dec and my Managed hunt. Rifle started last weekend and the big boys started chasing Tuesday at our place.


----------



## huntergather00

Chasin in Kansas doe came little too close 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballholler

Dreamer said:


> Well, not quite 100" but 89 1/8 for the team. Sorry I didn't get to post the story earlier I was sick the last couple of days.
> I got out to the area I was hunting, which is a finger of woods with a (normally) small creek running through it. My wife's uncle own two 40s deep of standing corn off the road, and the finger of woods is basically the divider between the start of the neighbors 40s. As I'm walking out I lay down a doe in estrus drag, and hang my drag in my "stop and shoot" lane. I get up in the stand and before I can even haul my bow up, I hear crunching behind me far too deliberate to be a squirrel. I take ages to hoist my bow up, only two spy a hen turkey picking through the leaves. A short time later I see what looked like a doe enter the outside rows of the standing corn from the woods about 60ish yards in front of me. I couldn't see antlers and even though it was prime time rut action, tags don't taste good, so I'm fixing to arrow me a doe. Only that this doe then began licking a tree and scraping right where it exited the woods into the corn. As it worked the field edge closer to my stand I saw the short spikes. It ended up working its way towards me, but came back into the woods in the thick parts past the end of my shooting lane. I figured he would circle back downwind of my lure, but instead he rustled a bedded down doe out of the waist high grass near the creek and chased her into the corn. Kinda felt bad for the doe, because the youngin was 100% convinced she was good to go based on his nose, but she was having none of it. At this point I was hoping the spike would eventually chase the doe back towards me and I would get a shot on her. She disappeared into the standing corn though. Figuring I had nothing to lose I figured I'd give a few grunts on my call, figuring at the very least I'd distract the spike enough to allow the doe to slink past back into the woods. My few grunts had no affect on the pair however.
> 
> As it turns out, grunting was a very good choice though. The two deer I had been watching were off to my left. All of a sudden off to my right a hear a series of faint grunts. The field off to my right is the neighbors property, so I was wondering if someone was hunting over there and we were going to start a game of battle-grunts. But a peer over that way into the field (which is corn with the outside 30 rows or so cut) and see a rack coming out of the standing corn! He was coming my way at a fast trot and grunting every other step. I mean, fish on, 100% committed, coming in. He makes a bee-line toward where I hung the lure. As he entered the finger of woods I'm sitting in I was a little worried because we had gotten a ton of rain the prior weekend, and the creek was more of a river, leaving him only a few shallow crossing spots, one 100 yards up from my stand and another behind me...
> 
> _He did not care_. I've never seen this before, but the horny bast**d dove right in, swam the dang creek, and kept coming. Just did not care. He gets to my side the of the creek walking down the main trail the stand is set for at 15 yards. I have a leaning cedar as a screen to draw back before my shooting lane. I was able to draw back, and after a slight pause, he stepped out and it was game over. Hit him more forward and into the shoulder then I would have liked but he dropped right there and that was that. He isn't the biggest deer I've shot or the biggest one on the property, but having reeled him in from the neighbors 40 and getting him to swim over to me, it still makes for one of the coolest hunts. Plus there's meat in the freezer now! Best part is I had a trailcam set right about where I shot, so it will be interesting to see if it caught the action shot.
> 
> Edit to Add: Trail camera didn't catch the shot, but just moments before and after:


Congratulations and great story! Sounds like a great hunt


----------



## ballholler

Congratulations to everyone that’s been able to put meat in the freezer! 
i am still hitting the woods as often as I can, work has slowed down but with the time change it’s dark before I get home. Hopefully I’ll get to at least hunt 4 days over thanksgiving


----------



## BowChilling

Been a slow season here. Got 50 for us today.


----------



## Liveblue23

Dang boys putting them down. We made a lot of headway in the scoring charts. Few bucks and some does and we could be in the running. Congratulations on all the deer hitting the ground.


Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntergather00

so i show my buck Saturday posted couple picks on here, This is my first year doing the contest so now i am suppose to score the buck with a pic on a different thread? Think thats correct. gunna be honest i dont score my deer so imma try my best tomorrow so i can submit it do you have a recommendation for scoring guide that i can use?


----------



## Liveblue23

huntergather00 said:


> so i show my buck Saturday posted couple picks on here, This is my first year doing the contest so now i am suppose to score the buck with a pic on a different thread? Think thats correct. gunna be honest i dont score my deer so imma try my best tomorrow so i can submit it do you have a recommendation for scoring guide that i can use?


I would just get online and watch some videos. Its pretty simple as long as you don't have some crazy non typical. Going off gross score. 

My guess is 143. 

I just looked at your buck again. Should be very simple if you just follow a couple YouTube videos. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CalCoHunter

Just got back from scouting my Managed Hunt area, last time I was there was about 18 yrs ago. Before I left this morning I dropped a pin where I thought my old stand site was. When I got there, the road I used to take was closed and the walking path had been washed out in several places by flooding over the years. Anyway, made my way to where I thought the old stand site was and looked up to see a ladder stand there! Guess I did a damn good job of guessing where it was. Need to look and see if there is a hunt going on now or if it was left from earlier this year. Couldn’t find a CO to ask. But after finding my spot again (standing corn left this year also) I planned a better route in than I took through the washouts. Looking forward to Dec 15th when the hunt starts.


----------



## ajbuckwacker

Congrats everyone who's found success this season. I was able to put one down, but unfortunately for the contest, I took him during my trip to WV for rifle season, so no points.


----------



## kybeau

Sorry been MIA. Been out a few times and had some fun hunts but nothing I wanted to shoot. Took my son out the other day and had a 150-160 class 13 pt get within 40 yards but a doe took him the other way. Would have been an incredible first bow buck!


----------



## Liveblue23

Congrats on all the success the team is having. I went and checked cams at one of my spots. Had some decent bucks but all in middle of the night. I gunk at this point in going to just put all my eggs in one basket and hope I can get on something late season when they get back on food. Gun opens here on Monday. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## ballholler

I’m still after them, unfortunately nothing has come within bow range outside of a spike and that was yesterday evening. Good luck to everyone still hunting


----------



## Liveblue23

Im starting back full force now that our gun season ended today. Found out that a guy killed a big 3 yr old I passed up early in the year. The ole boom stick is just to much to compete with. Anyways atm there are no shooters on my radar so I'll see what pops up for late season. I'll be killing at least 2 does for 100 pts though. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Anyone still kicking out there? Lol

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y

I'm just doing inventory trying to see what lived through gun season. My #1 made it. He shed both sides last Wednesday 4 days before rifle was over and he's still going. My son was home for Thanksgiving and was able to kill a pretty nice buck the 4th day he hunted


----------



## CalCoHunter

The managed hunt I got drawn for starts Thursday, so I'll be starting back up again. There was standing corn at the back of the area along the river just like almost 20yrs ago when I last hunted there.


----------



## 180 p&y

Found one side off that buck


----------



## wisesteve

180 p&y said:


> Found one side off that buck
> View attachment 7761706


That’s a nice shed.
After them still. Seeing some just not within range.
My second favorite activity behind hunting is collecting sheds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau

I'm still trying to get few does down in MO and if a shooter buck shows up I will obviously let and arrow fly.


----------



## Liveblue23

Huge shed! I'm hunting this week for some meat since I'm on Christmas break. I have a freak of a buck showing up but I don't think I can get him killed where I'm getting pics of him. All after dark. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## wisesteve

Cut corn field with winter oats to the rear. Sitting in ditch between the two. Best option I have where I hunt.
Regardless wether I harvest one or not. I still love sitting out in God’s beautiful creation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalCoHunter

This cold snap ruined my managed hunt, temps and wind were terrible on my days off. Going to try to get a day or so in over the New Year's weekend though.


----------



## wisesteve

Time for some therapy. Had a fawn walk under me and hang out for 10 minutes. Hopefully great grandpa will go looking for her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballholler

Fellas, I won’t be hunting the rest of our season, my son passed away this morning, my apologies for not being able to contribute this year. If I don’t check back in good luck to everyone and God bless each of you


----------



## ajbuckwacker

ballholler said:


> Fellas, I won’t be hunting the rest of our season, my son passed away this morning, my apologies for not being able to contribute this year. If I don’t check back in good luck to everyone and God bless each of you


Oh man, I'm so sorry. No parent should ever have to lay a child to rest. Praying that the Good Lord holds you and your family close.


----------

